# The Bank



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Finished this a while ago. Just hadn't had time to take the pic. My Daughter took all the shots. We were out taking pictures for a united way event (Day of Caring).


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

was that new constr? looks great


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes! And a great builder. I also do my banking there


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah, the woodwork looks great.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good to see someone getting something out of their bank!!!

Great job as always Ewing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking job Ewing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Ewing.

That looks a nicely painted, crisp, proudly painted job.
Hat off to you good, Sir :thumbsup:


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks Awesome. On-site [email protected] finishing or on the bench?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks Great!:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

upnorthmn said:


> Looks Awesome. On-site [email protected] finishing or on the bench?


On site clear sealer on t&g, stained on the beam.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Very nice work - Wing. Freakin' beautiful!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks people. Your words are thoughtfull
Gabe


----------

